
Show HN: Reworked taskdiag interface in Linux kernel - ligurio
http://www.slideshare.net/openvz/speeding-up-ps-and-top-57448025
======
ligurio
Sources - [https://github.com/avagin/linux-task-
diag](https://github.com/avagin/linux-task-diag)

